

Show HN: Music for Squirrels – new iOS app - akumpf
http://news.fiddlewax.com/post/84813502619/music-for-squirrels-heres-another-video-of

======
weisser
I found this section on the Fiddlewax about page very interesting:

>A Small Caveat: For now, the word “we” is used lightly since Fiddlewax is
currently just a team of one. This is meant to disambiguate personal
opinions/experiences from the company’s perspective. We appologize if that
causes any confusion.

~~~
xauronx
I tend to use the royal We as well, but I'm not a good enough man to actually
call that out anywhere.

~~~
jbigelow76
We can confirm this tends to be a fairly standard practice.

------
runjake
Charge for this. Charge $0.99-1.99 and capitalize on the exposure you're
getting.

~~~
akumpf
Pricing is a tricky dance with apps.

For this one it's "free for the first week" as an experiment to see how things
go.

So far there's been a lot of great feedback and interest in just a few days
(yours included -- thanks!). I don't think it would have been quite the same
with even a tiny $0.99 price tag. Hopefully the decision to start as free
makes sense in the long run. :)

------
egypturnash
Oh man this is so much fun. I know nothing about music but I had a blast
making a couple of terrible things.

[https://soundcloud.com/egypturnash/burning-
bright](https://soundcloud.com/egypturnash/burning-bright)

[https://soundcloud.com/egypturnash/ants](https://soundcloud.com/egypturnash/ants)

------
tempodox
Cool, I like this. I need to tell all my squirrels.

------
lardissone
Man, I love it! I really miss RJDJ apps we used to make some funny music
experiments time ago. This is the nearest thing I've found and better!

I would love if you add like plugins or something for more effects or
harmonics, as in-app purchases of course!

------
jbrooksuk
This is really cool! It looks amazing (and I'm only looking at the video).
Sell it!

------
jcomis
Cool, I like it. I've messed around with Keezy app a bit and had a lot of fun,
but always wanted the ability to loop. This seems to fill that gap. Nice work.

